

Inc.com Audio Slideshow on PG & YC - savrajsingh
http://www.inc.com/ss/can-paul-graham-mass-produce-start

======
briancooley
Is it by design that the picture of pg sitting at the table surrounded by
founders is reminiscent of da Vinci's _The Last Supper_ (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Supper_(Leonardo)> )?

~~~
justin
Yes, it was intentional. We had to pick up and put down those red cups so many
times it I got a good idea of what being an animatronic robot must be like.

